# Advice Please.



## 101123 (Sep 25, 2006)

I have seen a Rexell Pacific 1050 for sale.
Does anyone know this type of rv?
It is 10.60 metres,and has a double rear axle,the motor is a GM 6.2 litre V8 diesel,and the year of manufacture is 1994.It looks quite unusual,and i can buy it at a very sensible price.Any advice on this matter would help me a great deal before i take the plunge, i dont want to mug myself if i can help it.
Thanks Guys
Zola.


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Zola

You mean one like this? http://www.fordonslagret.se/Details.aspx?o=1&id=70779

Sorry, can't help with any advice as such as you have provided so little information to go on (such as condition, price etc). A Google search of "Rexhall Pacific" brings up nothing in English and I'm afraid I have not yet mastered Polish, Swedish or Greek .

Is this a private sale or a dealer?

Regards
Linda


----------



## 101123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Mate, u should work for the intelligence services,
that is the very same vehicle,i found it on mobile,de{they speak english}
ive got the guy down to 17,000euros.{he aint happy}
Looks like its the only one one the planet.


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

mmmmmmmmmmm that is a funny one. It looks like a kind of USA/European cross type thing with a very weird tag axle. Never heard of em and can find NOTHING 8O 8O on the tinternet which is most worrying.

The price seems ok but where on earth do you get spare parts from and at 13 years old you may well need a lot of em!!

Looks nice though and with twin beds in the back is certainly a usable layout.

Lots more research needed me thinks, before you go handing over the folding stuff!!!

Dazzer


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hang On

Just found this on a USA site

http://www.gmcpc.org/

A GMC Pacific Cruisers Club no less (only in America!!)

I guess an email to them would tell you all you need to know (probably all good seen as how they have joined the club!!!)

Dazzer


----------



## 101368 (Oct 12, 2006)

Dazzer said:


> Hang On
> 
> Just found this on a USA site
> 
> ...


The links section on their site looks like it could tell him more than he ever wanted to know


----------



## 101123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks Dazzer,
took a look on that site,seems they only get involved with the 1973-78 front wheel drive model?,very strange lot,still trying to find Rexhall Pacific!!, do they really exist or is my mind playing games with me?
could this be THE GHOST RV, lol










































;


----------

